
Manna, Chapter One - wallflower
http://www.marshallbrain.com/manna1.htm
======
CarolineW
Dreadful - absolutely dreadful. It starts so well, then just turns into a
thinly veiled rant/diatribe/spiel about an overly optimistic forecast of what
the future could, but won't, be like.

Bad writing, bad philosophy, bad predictions. Just awful.

